# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أحتاج شروحا(ميسرة ومبسطة) لمتن الشاطبية؟؟؟

## أم أمامة الليبية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله..
لي حاجة بشروح حول متن الشاطبية سواء أكانت تلكم الشروح عبارة عن كتب مصورة؛ أو كانت شروحا صوتية لأهل العلم الأجلاء.
 ثم إني لأسأل المولى-عز وجل- أن يثيب ويأجر من يساعدني ويرفع درجاته في عليين ويجزيه خير الجزاء.

----------


## أبو همام السعدي

* كتاب "الوافي في شرح الشاطبية" لعبد الفتاح القاضي , شرحه سلس ومبسط وجميل . 

* أشرطة الشيخ "عصام القضاة " في "قناة المجد العلمية في شرح "الشاطبية" .

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرًا أخي الفاضل على ما قدمتموه لي جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم بإذن الله.

----------


## أنهار محمد

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز ،أختي العزيزة  أفضل شروح للشاطبية هي : 
فتح الوصيد في شرح القصيد للسخاوي تلميذ الناظم رحمة الله تعالى عليهما
اللآلئ الفريدة في ىشرح القصيدة لأبي عبد الله الفاسي رحمه الله
إبراز المعاني في حرز الأماني لأبي شامة رحمه الله
العقد النضيد في شرح القصيد للسمين الحلبي رحمه الله موجود على شكل رسائل علمية إلى نهاية أبيات فرش سورة البقرة
هذه أفضلها لأنها شرح المتقدمين ففيها البركة والخير والفوائد الجمة العظيمة ملا تجدها عند المتأخرين
وهذه الكتب المصورة جميعها على النت عدا فتح الوصيد كان موجود على النت ثم لعله حذف والله أعلم.

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ماجد بن علي الغامدي

هناك كتاب تقريب المعاني جداً مبسط و به أسئلة نهاية كل باب و سورة للشيخين : سيد لاسين و خالد العلمي .
و أيضاً كتاب تقريب الشاطبية للشيخ المقرئ بالمسجد النبوي : إيهاب فكري .

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

> هناك كتاب تقريب المعاني جداً مبسط و به أسئلة نهاية كل باب و سورة للشيخين : سيد لاسين و خالد العلمي .
> و أيضاً كتاب تقريب الشاطبية للشيخ المقرئ بالمسجد النبوي : إيهاب فكري .


هل أجدُ الكتابَ على الشبكة -بارك الله فيكم-؟

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

وأي الكتب مما ذكرت أجدها على الشبكة أو لديكم فترفعوها لي -بارك الله بكم ونفعبكم- إذ أني في الواقع أعتمد على تصوير الكتب الممسوحة ضوئيا ، وذلك لأن مكتبة مدينتنا تكاد تفتقر لكتب في القراءات، ولم أجد بالمكتبة إلا كتابين في القراءات كتاب اسمه حجة القراءات للمؤلف الذي لم يحضرني اسمه الآن!!، ومحققه سعيد الأفغاني. والكتاب والآخر تعليق أو توضيح لما في النشر التي هي لابن الجزري رحمه الله، ولا أعرف مؤلف الكتاب؟ ولا يوجد عن الشاطبية أي كتاب!

----------


## ماجد بن علي الغامدي

للأسف أختي الكريمة ، لم أجد هذين الكتابين في الشبكة العنكبوتية .
لكنهما متوفرين في مكتبات السعودية ، فإن كان هناك من يأتيكم بها فأوصوه .

----------


## أنهار محمد

السلام عليكم : شروح الشاطبية الموجوة على النت المصورة بالماسح الضوئي:
1ــ فتح الوصيد في شرح القصيد للسخاوي تلميذ الناظم رحمة الله تعالى عليهما كان موجود ثم حذف   والله أعلم.
2ــ اللآلئ الفريدة في ىشرح القصيدة لأبي عبد الله الفاسي رحمه الله رسالة علمية حققت في جامعة أم القرى
3ــ إبراز المعاني في حرز الأماني لأبي شامة رحمه الله
 4 ــ العقد النضيد في شرح القصيد للسمين الحلبي رحمه الله موجود على شكل رسائل علمية إلى نهاية أبيات فرش سورة البقرة
5 ــ مبرز المعاني في شرح قصيدة حز الأماني ووجه التهاني للقاضي العمادي من أول سورة الأعراف إلى نهاية سورة المؤمنون دراسة وتحقيقا 
6 ــ شرح العلامة بن عبد الحق السنباطي على حرز الأماني للشاطبي تحقيق رسالة علمية
7 ــ فرائد المعاني في شرح حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني ــ تحقيق رسالة علمية
8ــ شرح الشاطبية للسيوطي
9ــ سراج القارئ لابن القاصح
10 ـــ الوافي شرح الشاطبية مكتبة السوادي
هذه الكتب موجودة لدي على الجهاز عدا الأم أقصد عدى كتاب الإمام السخاوي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعل أسهل الشروح شرح السيوطي.
ويمكن تحميله من هنا:
http://www.mediafire.com/?9k96ftmmp6wkm62

أو هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/get/FhiXUPgA/_____.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

> لعل أسهل الشروح شرح السيوطي.
> ويمكن تحميله من هنا:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9k96ftmmp6wkm62
> 
> أو هنا 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/fhixupga/_____.html


قمت بتحميلها، وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

أختي الفاضلة أنهار..
جزاك الله خير الجزاء لما تقومين به من جهد ملحوظ في نشر الكتب وتوفيرها عبر الشبكة، وإني أسأل المولى أن ينفع بك ويكتب لك الأجر.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

تقريب الشاطبية في القراءات السبع للشيخ إهاب فكري, رابطه:

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5958
تقريب الدرة في القرءات الثلاث له أيضا, رابطه:

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5959
تقريب الطيبة في القرءات العشر له أيضا,رابطه:

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5960

وكلها من جديد مرفوعات الوقفية المباركة.

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

> تقريب الشاطبية في القراءات السبع للشيخ إهاب فكري, رابطه:
> 
> http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5958
> تقريب الدرة في القرءات الثلاث له أيضا, رابطه:
> 
> http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5959
> تقريب الطيبة في القرءات العشر له أيضا,رابطه:
> 
> http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5960
> ...


بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء.

----------


## أم عبادة

كتب التجويد والقراءات من الوقفية

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

جزاكِ الله خيرًا أختي الفاضلة أم عبادة.

----------

